# Post a pic of your shoes and tell your shoe size



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I just got some brand new shoes today, some and1's and some new balance's
The and1's look like this,








But I can't find any pics of the new balances.

My shoe size used to be 11 1/2 but they were tight and now I wear a size 14.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Size 19


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Tessa will freak when she see's that you wear clown shoes. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Do i even want to know what made you think to start topic like this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

LMAO!!! Uhhhh...to much caffinee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

This is probably the sketchiest thread ever made...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Durb, you have way too much time on your hands!!! When do you go back to school? I think its about time....

I'd post a picture of my lovely black flip flops with colorful sequins on them, but I'm at work atm and don't have a camera.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Will these go with my leopard underwear?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

School starts on the 15th.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> Will these go with my leopard underwear?


OMG, aren't those like the shoes that Catherine Keener was selling in her Ebay store in The 40 Year Old Virgin?? LMAO!!!

I'll pass on showing my shoes. Flip flops. All colors depending on what I wear..........size 10. There.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And why am I not surprised that mala would wear leopard undies?? (  ) Do they go with your leathers mala??


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

dont have a camera right now, it broke... i take a size 13 wide


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

....im not wasting a pix message on this.....


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow mala, it looks as if we both have the same taste.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Do i even want to know what made you think to start topic like this?


Exactly..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Tessa will freak when she see's that you wear clown shoes. LOL



Oh no. We've got another clown on our hands, do we?

Well Harif, Get out your post-it notes, and durb, well.. I'll just wish you all the luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

_prepares the 500pound sand bag


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

size 9


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Well it appears my post is MIA, but I said, 

Nice shoes ghetto.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

TessaAndFishies said:


> Oh no. We've got another clown on our hands, do we?
> 
> Well Harif, Get out your post-it notes, and durb, well.. I'll just wish you all the luck.


I think your neglecting my cat and I. 

Anyway, I wear DVS berra 3's. skate shoes, 'cuz i skate. 










Size 8 1/2


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> Wow mala, it looks as if we both have the same taste.



I need a pair of those to wear on vacation!!!!!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

dwool36 said:


> Size 19


The scary thing is my former boss has a pair of these. The shrew keeps them on a bookshelf in her office. :fun:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

LMAO! Sounds like a nut case to me.


----------

